# Main-Line for Vertical Scrog



## T macc (Oct 18, 2016)

It's been a while since I've posted anything on this site. Just a quick question to help make sure my plan is any good or not.

My plan is to main line my plants for 8 tops and then grow them out vertically along a trellis. Each plant would have 3.5 feet in width to stretch out and grow to be 5 or 6 feet in height. The bottom 12 inches would be trimmed; The plant will enter the scrog on the first foot of the trellis. So really, I would be growing eight 4 foot colas. Does this plan sound good? I'm up for suggestions.

Also, I'm growing 3 plants. And yes i know it will take a good while to veg these out.
Thanks!!


----------



## gr865 (Oct 23, 2016)

T macc said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything on this site. Just a quick question to help make sure my plan is any good or not.
> 
> My plan is to main line my plants for 8 tops and then grow them out vertically along a trellis. Each plant would have 3.5 feet in width to stretch out and grow to be 5 or 6 feet in height. The bottom 12 inches would be trimmed; The plant will enter the scrog on the first foot of the trellis. So really, I would be growing eight 4 foot colas. Does this plan sound good? I'm up for suggestions.
> 
> ...


I like the idea, I would not scrog, just plant in front of the screen and bind it as it grows.
What is your medium, are they clones, what is your method for watering, Nutes, etc.
Have you visited the Mainline (Manifold), I just don't like that name.
I gave grown manifold a number of grows it may be worth another go of it trying it with a vert light.
GR


----------



## T macc (Oct 23, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I like the idea, I would not scrog, just plant in front of the screen and bind it as it grows.
> What is your medium, are they clones, what is your method for watering, Nutes, etc.
> Have you visited the Mainline (Manifold), I just don't like that name.
> I gave grown manifold a number of grows it may be worth another go of it trying it with a vert light.
> GR


That's what I meant to say. Sorry. Yea just keep the plant in front of the screen and tie it back.
I'm growing in coco for the first time. Ive always been outdoor organics so im really impressed with the growth rate so far. Right now, im hand watering everyday with the Grow pack from Kelp4Less. I just started looking into Blumats. So that will be set up in a few weeks
Im starting from seed.can't get clones in this country (Recently moved from the states). All seeds are 15 days old now since they sprouted. 2 sativas and 1 indica. (My other indica seed didnt pop)
I haven't visited the mainline threas on this site, but ive been reading up on it a lot. I should be able to start training next week


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 23, 2016)

Should work good. I put a screen, sheep wire, up in the corner of the room with panda film behind it then cut a piece of some heavier fencing to fit in there so when I ScroG I can let some go up the wall to have more space.

 
Works pretty good.


----------



## T macc (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks good, OldMed!!

This morning i fucked up one of the plants . As i was tying down one of the new branches, it snapped. Completely snapped from where it connects to the original merristem. Wemt from one main, to 2, now back to one. I was pissed. Also fucked up last week bit its minor now.

Note to self (and anyone else): Don't wake up eager to play with your plants; something can and will go wrong lol


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 2, 2016)

Bending older branches requires a light touch and special technique.

If you want to bend a major branch from the main stem then grip the junction firmly with one hand to prevent the junction from any bending at the joint. Then gripping the plant to be bent with the other hand, thumb pointing to the joint, just turn the branch down. You can feel it stressing before it might crack. Work your way up the branch until it's lower than you want at the tip. It will try to bend back up to vertical but if you do it every day or so it will go where you want.

I do that all the time and just did it with my 4 big girls tonight in preparation to fitting a screen on the lot of them before flipping to flower in 3 or 4 days.

Before . . . 

 

After . . . 

 

That lets light down into the center of the plants and gets lower branches to grow up and become colas in their own right later.

Earlier with these plants I crushed the stems by squeezing them firmly between my thumb and first two fingers and rolling them back and forth until I felt the centers crush and the upper part flop right over. Increases density of bud sites and actually grows way better above the crush. Sometimes the break is open to the air but it heals over and never seems to hurt a thing. When the main cola is getting too close to the light you can flop it right over an it will be the biggest cola on the plant come chopping time! 

I've never met a pot plant yet that doesn't do better with some sort of abuse.


----------



## Frajola (Nov 3, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> Bending older branches requires a light touch and special technique.
> 
> If you want to bend a major branch from the main stem then grip the junction firmly with one hand to prevent the junction from any bending at the joint. Then gripping the plant to be bent with the other hand, thumb pointing to the joint, just turn the branch down. You can feel it stressing before it might crack. Work your way up the branch until it's lower than you want at the tip. It will try to bend back up to vertical but if you do it every day or so it will go where you want.
> 
> ...


nice job,
vertical grow going viral,lol.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 3, 2016)

Now confirmed that both my Otto#1 plants are males so will be going ahead with flowering these 4 girls come Saturday. I think a combination hor/vertical ScroG will yield the best so let the games begin!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> Now confirmed that both my Otto#1 plants are males so will be going ahead with flowering these 4 girls come Saturday. I think a combination hor/vertical ScroG will yield the best so let the games begin!


How's this going?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> Bending older branches requires a light touch and special technique.
> 
> If you want to bend a major branch from the main stem then grip the junction firmly with one hand to prevent the junction from any bending at the joint. Then gripping the plant to be bent with the other hand, thumb pointing to the joint, just turn the branch down. You can feel it stressing before it might crack. Work your way up the branch until it's lower than you want at the tip. It will try to bend back up to vertical but if you do it every day or so it will go where you want.
> 
> ...


Interesting re. the crushing stems technique. I've heard this from others as well, usually regarding the main stem of the plant. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How's this going?


Check out the grow log in my sig.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Interesting re. the crushing stems technique. I've heard this from others as well, usually regarding the main stem of the plant. What do you think of that idea?


I use it often. Sometimes the part I'm bending busts open but as long as it doesn't actually snap the tops grow as well or better than if left alone and the buds below it fatten up more.

Over the years I've abused the hell out of plants to see what happens and they are tough buggers that seem to come back stronger the more you abuse them.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> I use it often. Sometimes the part I'm bending busts open but as long as it doesn't actually snap the tops grow as well or better than if left alone and the buds below it fatten up more.
> 
> Over the years I've abused the hell out of plants to see what happens and they are tough buggers that seem to come back stronger the more you abuse them.


I like. I'm gonna try it. Is this better for smaller plants or do you think it would help improve vigor for six footers as well?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 8, 2016)

Big or small it works for them all! I didn't know it but I'm a f'n poet! 

Basically high stress training. Like I explained above you can bend along the branch or stem at many points to make it go where you want and not worry about snapping the stem but sometimes flopping the top over works better. It makes the plant think it's been topped without actually topping.


----------

